# Mini lathe upgrades and repairs



## Bofobo (Dec 2, 2017)

Every now and then OEM is just not good enough, so this is a chronicle of my mini lathes upgrades


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 2, 2017)

My hand cramped using the tiny knob on my cross slide so i made a roller one.
The machinist jack is another recent project, just a table or applience foot in aome scrap i had, the relation is that i used some of this threaded material to make the handle.     Lots of passes but it worked out nicely. Once again all aquired scrap from i cannot re


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 9, 2018)

Spent some time and made these minor improvements in this last blast of christmas weather. A grease nipple and a tailstock lock arm, the nipple is fairly basic but the tailstock "lock bar" was salvaged material whos purpose has been lost to time. It needed the hoke enlarged and taped to m10-1.5 add a couple washers to adjust pre tension and i dont have to fumble with my wrench anymore. I placed a picture or two of how i use my mill (over built drill press) to center and start my taps, a wrench and some manual down feed, then use the tap bar, easy pie!


----------

